# Help with: Epson EB-S9



## chefnelone (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought the proyector: Epson EB-S9.


The problem is:
1- I connect it to an iMac using USB connection
2- I play a movie which plays fine in the iMac monitor
3- (here the problem) The movie projected plays with small "jumps". 

Any help to fix this?

Using Video connection instead of USB connection will help?


Should I RETURN the proyector to the store ?

Thanks.
Appreciate any help...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should use a video cable. Odds are, the jumps you see are a reduced frame rate. USB would be fine for a PowerPoint presentation, but not for moving images. You want to use the RBG input with a PC.


----------

